# Pedi Paws are JUNK!



## moosegirl303 (Jan 1, 2009)

Pedi Paws is junk. I hate that stupid thing. I can't believe I wasted my money on that stupid thing. yes my dog is squirmy but its not like it says on TV. The file part of thing is very rough and it scares the dogs. We tried it on my neighbors very well trained dog and even she wouldn't sit through it. And it has a tiny little hold to stick the dogs nail in.....WASTE OF $$$


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> its not like it says on TV


Almost nothing is like it says on TV.

Judging from previous reviews on dogforums, this is a product that works for some dogs (particularly smaller ones) but not for others.


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

I just used it in my little dobergirl - it did take 2 of us I held her and my hubby filed - he found it was easier to use with the cap off. 

You do need to acclimate the dogs to it before you start using it my male has "feet issues" so I haven't used it on him yet


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Isn't it just basically a dremel with a safety attachment? I wondered how these would work. I use a dremel on my dogs nails and for me, this works the best. As with anything there is some training involved. I mean, you have to work with your dogs to except anything, even just touching their feet. I hope more people weigh in on this, I am curious if anyone has liked it and why? I am sorry it didn't work for you moose girl. Are there different sizes of this thing? Why is it more for small dogs? I am just curious.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I got a Pedi Paws and love it. It took some work but the dogs now sit through it without any issues.

I ended up taking the cap off. It was much easier to use.


----------



## SophieOwner (Sep 20, 2008)

my neighbor with an airdale raves about it.my other dog wouldn't of sat through it, my dog now wouldn't mind it a bit.


----------



## moosegirl303 (Jan 1, 2009)

Inga said:


> Isn't it just basically a dremel with a safety attachment? I wondered how these would work. I use a dremel on my dogs nails and for me, this works the best. As with anything there is some training involved. I mean, you have to work with your dogs to except anything, even just touching their feet. I hope more people weigh in on this, I am curious if anyone has liked it and why? I am sorry it didn't work for you moose girl. Are there different sizes of this thing? Why is it more for small dogs? I am just curious.


I guess it works better for smaller dogs because of the tiny little hole they expect you to put their nail in. And im guessing because its easier to hold down alittle dog than a big one. I am considering just taking my girls to the vet because my black labs nails are so sharp and it wouldn't be so bad if she wasn't jumping on us all the time. I have got to do something about her nails....


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i got one and the only one that had to be held of mine is Kody (the new boy)....i have never used anything like a dremel on any of my kids b/4 and after the initial "shy" from the noise they were fine.....it took me a bit to get used to the positioning of it but other than that, no problem....


----------



## moosegirl303 (Jan 1, 2009)

Maybe its just my dogs. Daisy is 8 and she hates it and it scares her to the point where she pees on the floor when you try to use it on her. CHloe is still a pup and wild....maybe my dogs are just wimps


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Eevee is a 40lb, medium-sized dog and I had no problems dremeling down her nails with this. It works best for nails that are already well-cared for, since it is pretty low powered. I filed on Axle, my boyfriend's 80-something-lb dog whose nails were pretty darn long, and I have to say for him, I ended up going back to the clippers. Both dogs allowed me to use it on them though, with minimal restraint.

I suppose when I am more experienced with a "dremel" type tool and want to get my own (this one belongs to the boyfriend's parents), I'll go for a higher-powered one that is still quiet.

It's really not THAT bad though. I like that it is almost impossible to hurt your pet since it is very low powered, so most people can easily use it if their pet will sit through it.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

moosegirl303 said:


> I guess it works better for smaller dogs because of the tiny little hole they expect you to put their nail in. And im guessing because its easier to hold down alittle dog than a big one. I am considering just taking my girls to the vet because my black labs nails are so sharp and it wouldn't be so bad if she wasn't jumping on us all the time. I have got to do something about her nails....


I have GSDs ~ not exactly small dogs. 

The hole is supposed to be a guide, but I found positioning and holding the instrument much easier after I took the cap off.

It took 2 sessions of seeing/hearing/feeling before I actually tried to use it on their nails. Now they're pros.


----------



## moosegirl303 (Jan 1, 2009)

I will try again and let ya'll know how it goes...like i said i think my girls and wimps lol


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I've yet to try this thing on Shippo, because he IS a wimp lol... I'm going to put him up on a table to try it, that way he's more concerned with being on the table than with me using this "new contraption" on him lmao...


----------



## TysonsMom (Nov 22, 2008)

When I was trying to figure out if I wanted the pedipaws or dremel, I went on pedipaws website, and if I recall right, I think there may have been a couple different sizes. After much debate, I got the rechargeable dremel on ebay. It didn't cost alot either. Tyson was hesitant at first, but I let him smell it first. Then when he was done with that, I turned it on and let him listen to it for a while. Then I got him into a down position, and did one nail. When I finished it, I gave him a piece of yummy treat. Then did the next nail, another piece of treat. I continued this until I was completely done. Now, I can do 2 paws and give him a treat. He is such a trooper. And I can do his nails without any help. Being a 60# boxer, that is saying alot.
Hope this helps you some.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

i have used all three, the pedi paws, the peticure, and a regular old dremel. 

basically, the peticure and pedipaws are dremels with covers on them, so that people who are not savvy with them dont get their dogs hair caught in the dremel, or dont cut them in any way. the heads are also a bit bigger then a normal dremel as well. Between the 2, the peticure is a much better purchase (if this is the sort of tool you want). According to the site, it is only 10 dollars more. you can get different sizes depending on your dog, and there are different speeds you can use. The pedipaws has one speed, and one size. Like others have said, I find both easier to use when you dont have the protective cover on (but then its just a regular dremel). Neither of these products are made as well as most dremels. 

Regular dremels are the way to go, or just plain old nail trimmers.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a corded, and a smaller cordless dremel for filing dog's nails; The smaller quieter dremel works fabulously for smaller dogs, and even my own cats...the larger corded one, works great for all dogs; and it's more powerful, so it takes less time to grind through tougher larger nails.


I have heard about the Pedi-cure\paws having little power, especially for large dog or tough nails, which is why I won't buy one; dremels cost just as much, and WILL hold up to alot more work, than the pedi. That's the huge seller for me, cause dremels just LAST forever!!!


----------



## Newf-owner (Nov 16, 2008)

We got 1 for Christmas. I turned it on set it on the floor beside me & let it run for like 10-15 minutes before I even tried to use it on Bayou. Eventually he was curious began to sniff it, took 2 of us to hold him though. Keep in mind he is only 10 weeks old, so I would think he would'nt have been fond of anything messing with his toes. It did an ok job, hopefully 2nd attempt will go a little smoother.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

the pedipaws hole is huge, what size dog's nail wouldn't fit in it?
I like it, but Sadie isn't used to it yet.
Does NOT work on cats like they said, it shredded both cats' nails.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I'll stick with our regular ol' dremel.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

I like the cover cause when I took it off, I burned my finger on it.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Inga said:


> Isn't it just basically a dremel with a safety attachment? I wondered how these would work. I use a dremel on my dogs nails and for me, this works the best. As with anything there is some training involved. I mean, you have to work with your dogs to except anything, even just touching their feet. I hope more people weigh in on this, I am curious if anyone has liked it and why? I am sorry it didn't work for you moose girl. Are there different sizes of this thing? Why is it more for small dogs? I am just curious.


It is, Inga, but it's so weak, it's a joke! My daughter got one, and asked me to help her, because her puppy was too wiggly. Hah! It won't even work on puppy nails, much less an adult dog!


----------



## Allie3985 (Jul 19, 2008)

moosegirl303 said:


> I guess it works better for smaller dogs because of the tiny little hole they expect you to put their nail in. And im guessing because its easier to hold down alittle dog than a big one. I am considering just taking my girls to the vet because my black labs nails are so sharp and it wouldn't be so bad if she wasn't jumping on us all the time. I have got to do something about her nails....



My coonhounds ridiculously large claws fit into it and she tolerated it a million times better than clipping her nails, which she bawls through like only a coonhound could. Thank you Santa for such a great present!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I agree that they are junk. I can't believe that some of you are actually finding the "tool" to work. I had a client bring one in a few weeks ago, because they couldn't get their pit pup to tolerate it. Well, the thing has about enough power to maybe file a rough spot on my fingernails, much less a dog's nails. I could stop the band with my fingers...how it that going to grind a nail down? You touch it to the nail, and it stops...I suppose you could grind a small pets nails down with it if you take 15 minutes per nail, but that defeats the purpose. I also find that because there is little power, it vibrates and chunks at the nail, making it more scary for the dogs. A faster power smoothly files the nail down quickly, without the bouncing. A dremel is by FAR a better tool..The cap on the thing is a waste, IMO, and impractical for people learning to use the tool. Pay attention to the rotating drum on the TV commercials...As far as I can tell, the thing isn't even on in those videos.


----------



## Allie3985 (Jul 19, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> I agree that they are junk. I can't believe that some of you are actually finding the "tool" to work. I had a client bring one in a few weeks ago, because they couldn't get their pit pup to tolerate it. Well, the thing has about enough power to maybe file a rough spot on my fingernails, much less a dog's nails. I could stop the band with my fingers...how it that going to grind a nail down? You touch it to the nail, and it stops...I suppose you could grind a small pets nails down with it if you take 15 minutes per nail, but that defeats the purpose. I also find that because there is little power, it vibrates and chunks at the nail, making it more scary for the dogs. A faster power smoothly files the nail down quickly, without the bouncing. A dremel is by FAR a better tool..The cap on the thing is a waste, IMO, and impractical for people learning to use the tool. Pay attention to the rotating drum on the TV commercials...As far as I can tell, the thing isn't even on in those videos.


Well fast was not my goal with it. With a little patience I was actually able to get Pickles to lay still for me while I used it. I do agree that there should be different sizes and "power levels" for different breeds since it did take a really long time with the coonhound and only about 10 minutes for all four paws of my small dog.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Allie3985 said:


> Well fast was not my goal with it. With a little patience I was actually able to get Pickles to lay still for me while I used it. I do agree that there should be different sizes and "power levels" for different breeds since it did take a really long time with the coonhound and only about 10 minutes for all four paws of my small dog.


I understand that fast isn't necessarily the goal, but the goal in general, would be to get the dog to tolerate the file with good behavior. Its alot easier to accomplish when it only takes a short time to get it done. 10 minutes is a VERY long time for most pets to tolerate something like a nail trim. With a dremel, I can file even the longest, hardest, large dog nails in about 1 minute or less with my dremel. As a groomer, I don't have 10 minutes per dog to do a simple nail trim. lol But I am glad that the Pedipaws is working for you.


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

My bulldog loves any kind of grooming attention! I used to use regular nail clippers on her and when she would see me get them out she was on the ground with her belly up in the air waiting for me to trim her nails  thats the easiest way i've found to trim her nails with her big body and short legs she loves to just lay there until you are done!
We bougth the pedi paws for christmas..honestly it was ok not what i was expecting! it didnt work rela well on the bulldogs but ok on the min pins. it just doesn't have enough power for thick nails! i didnt try using it without the case so maybe ill try that next time to see if it makes a difference!


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Could it be possible that there are just a lot of defective Pedi Paws tools out there? Because it works just fine for me, yet others say that it does nothing.


----------



## FLABarb (Dec 27, 2008)

I just got done using the Pedi Paws on my granddog. I read all the instructions first and for the first week just introduced her to it so she could get use to the sound. The first day I used it, I only did a couple of nails. She's a lab mix, 50 pounds and now she lays down and lets me do it with no problem. I give her a treat when were done. I think its fine as long as you keep it up. If the nail gets to long, I find it harder.


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

Pedi Paws works fine on my smaller dogs I had them done in a matter of minutes. The bigger dogs took awhile and I did 5 of them and the batteries died. But it did get their nails done without issue. So now I use it for my rabbit since it takes like 2 seconds to do his with it and use a regular dremel for my dogs.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Sonn84 said:


> Pedi Paws works fine on my smaller dogs I had them done in a matter of minutes. The bigger dogs took awhile and I did 5 of them and the batteries died. But it did get their nails done without issue. So now I use it for my rabbit since it takes like 2 seconds to do his with it and use a regular dremel for my dogs.


That's part of the reason I couldn't see using it as a groomer; it doesn't last long enough to get through an entire day of grooming...and IF my smaller dremel goes dead, I still have my corded dremel to back me up. I almost prefer the corded, just because of the 'more power' aspect, so dogs take so little time, unless they are incessantly pulling, or trying to eat me...Lol! I had two of my favorite clients in today, and even though they are BETTER with the dremel, they still try to eat, me on the, go figure, last foot!! Ahahaha...


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

Even though I don't think it is 'junk'. I think it should be marketed towards small animals like rabbits since it only takes maybe a minute and they don't need as much power as a dog so the battery lasts longer.


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

I just got a pedi paw and used it for the first time 2 days ago. I love it! Bug actually let me use it. Not without a fight at first but she calmed quickly. She fights me tooth and nail through cutting her nails so this is a nice alternative!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

moosegirl303 said:


> I am considering just taking my girls to the vet because my black labs nails are so sharp and it wouldn't be so bad if she wasn't jumping on us all the time. I have got to do something about her nails....


While regular nail clipping is a necessity, training your dog to not jump on you is too.... 

I use nail cutters or diagonal cutters from the tool box (the kind you get to cut the heads of nails off or to cut wire.. from the Hardware store) on Atka's nails. You have to be careful (or course). This I followed with a mill file (also from the tool box). Atka lies on her back with her feet in the air for this. 

Thought about using the dremel but wondered if heat would be an issue. Guess not from the responses here.


----------



## Paps4me (Sep 6, 2008)

I thought about purchasing the pedipaws, but decided to use my small cordless dremmel first. No need to get one now....love the dremmel. I use it on my 2 papillon pups, and one of them actually fell asleep while having his nails done, and only his second time with the dremmel. My daughter has a pug that freaks out over getting her nails done, but is now bringing her over so I can use the dremmel. While she still doesn't like it, she does MUCH better with that than clippers. 

I have a friend that has the pedipaws, and we compared the two. Found that it is much easier to round the nail with the dremmel. Heat is not an issue. I use low speed and don't stay on one nail too long.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Cheetah said:


> Could it be possible that there are just a lot of defective Pedi Paws tools out there? Because it works just fine for me, yet others say that it does nothing.


They're all powered the same way, and it's simply not enough power to do the job it's meant to do. The guard makes it next to impossible to see what you're doing, something quite necessary when grinding nails. A real dremel tool does the job in seconds, unlike the PediPaws. (Good grief, 10 minutes is rediculous. I'm surprised the dog puts up with it.) I'm sure that if you used a dremel (like the MiniMite), you'd clearly see the difference, and toss the PediPaws in the garbage.



Elana55 said:


> Thought about using the dremel but wondered if heat would be an issue. Guess not from the responses here.


The PediPaws doesn't generate enough power to even move the drum when in use on a nail, so no worry about heat (if you just look, you'll see the drum isn't moving)! LOL It only takes a couple of seconds to do each nail with a real dremel tool. The trick is touching briefly - if held against the nail for any length of time, it will generate heat. Once you've used a dremel, there's no going back to clipping nails. It's sooooo easy, and so much faster.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

My mother recently bought a pedipaws and I used it while I was home over Christmas break. I LOVED it, so much that I've gone out and bought my own.

Being the owner of a regular dremel I don't think I will go back. I find the regular dremel very loud and hard to position. No matter how I adjust it the filing head will not stay in the tool and I find the tiny drum very difficult to get positioned properly. My dog hates it despite desensitization and multiple attempts to use it. With very little effort (2-5 minute sessions) my dog is also loving the pedipaws and over the course of 2 weeks I have gotten her nails filled down to a reasonable length, still a bit more to go, but over all much easier than the traditional dremel. She will lay on her back between my legs and sleep while I'm working on her nails.

In the same two weeks we successfully shortened my mothers very hard, very long JRT nails to a respectable length. This dog will fight to the death, including drawing blood, NOT to have her nails even touched despite all the desensitization my mother has done. her nails went from probably 3/4" down to the "quick" (but not cut into the quick). They still need work but for the first time since my mother acquired her at 9 months we were able to restrain her without a muzzle or any fighting or biting and work on her nails.

Just like any other product this is a personal choice. What works for some may not work for others. Though I agree if I had a very large dog with long nails it may not work well or it would take a very long time. It also would be nice if it had a re-chargable battery pack or even a cord you could charge it with. But the over-sized dremel head is worth the battery usage to me.


----------



## LovingDogs (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I LOVE MY DREMEL!  Now I have gotten to see the Pedipaws in action. If it works for your dog great. I won't trade my Dremel in for one at this point.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

railNtrailcowgrl said:


> No matter how I adjust it the filing head will not stay in the tool and I find the tiny drum very difficult to get positioned properly............. But the over-sized dremel head is worth the battery usage to me.



There are many different dremels out there with larger heads. The mini-mite has that smaller sanding head, and I do find that one a pain on the larger dogs, myself. My my regular size, recarchable, cordless dremel has the same size head as the Pedipaws. I don't know why your head won't stay in the dremel. You should be holding down the blue "button" and tightening it with your fingers. That should make it tight. I have never had a problem with my dremel head coming out.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

I guess I really have not been to a place where there is a larger selection of dremel "tools." I was looking at mine again and it's almost like the button won't lock itself once released or something. I don't know why? It's not totally usless though because I still use it for things around the house. I just don't feel comfortable using it on my dog.  Maybe I should go to Lowes or Manards, some place with a better dremel selection.


----------



## yatesie (Jan 11, 2009)

ive heard mixed reviews, but mostly bad. some people have luck, but they said it took a long time to get their dogs used to it. and really, its the exact same thing as a dremel. i'd much rather take my dog to a groomer and have them do their nails because they know what theyre doing.


----------



## c-parrish (Jun 4, 2008)

I have a Lab/Boxer mix. My roommates had the Pedipaws for their dog (who wouldn't accept it), so I gave it a shot on my dog. I was pleased with what it did, but not the efficiency it lacked.

I purchased the Peticure for my dog instead. The reason is that my dog has mostly white nails which are fast growing and brittle after being cut. I trim her nails first, then round them off and get a tad closer to the quick using the Peticure. Slowly, we'll push the quick back. My dog is also a little jumpy at times, so I like the guard for now. After a few months she might be ready for a dremel.

I like that the Peticure is rechargeable too, and that it does use the same sanding drums as the dremel.


----------



## MaddieTheDog (Jun 3, 2009)

We have pedipaws and a clipper. I prefer the pedipaws for grinding down slightly, but for bigger cuts, the clipper. 
I dont like the smell of the product myself, almost like a burning nail smell.

Maddie was pretty scared of it the first few times, but now sits fairly well. She has always been ok with me touching her legs and paws-I've been suggested to do that by a few people, but she's totally fine with touching her paws so that's not the problem. She just doesnt like people cleaning her-like most dogs-that includes bathing, brushing fur, and brushing teeth.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Purplex15 said:


> Regular dremels are the way to go, or just plain old nail trimmers.


couldn't agree more


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I bought a pedi paws for Basil a few weeks ago, and it works great for his back paws, but he's still really sensitive about his front paws. When we adopted him, his claws were REALLY long, especially the front claws. So far I've managed to work his back claws down to a normal length, but his front claws are still pretty long. It's been sort of tedious getting him used to having his front claws filed, he sits still for a couple of claws, but then starts pulling his paws back. It's probably not very comfortable since his claws are so long, but I've used it on my own nails, and it's not that bad.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Ive been using Pedi Paws with Buster (15 week old Saint pup) for almost 6 weeks. He has no issues with it and it appears to work. It does take some time to get the nails done. Buster doesnt seem to mind it, he lays on his back across my lap and snuggles while his nails are being done. 

Since Ive never used this product on any other dog/breed I have no idea if its simply another aspect of Saint Bernards being so laid back or, possibly, introducing it to him so young.


----------



## tgrsnpr (Oct 1, 2008)

My sister bought it for me for my b-day present. But my dog's nail is too small so i can't hold the paw correctly and pedi it. But maybe when I get a bigger dog someday I'll use it again.


----------



## MaddieTheDog (Jun 3, 2009)

I took Maddie for her first outdoor bath (nice weather, didnt want to clog the shower any further since we just fixed it) and had everything out-shampoo, towel, treats, toothpaste, toothbrush, and of course.....PEDI PAWS!

MUCH to my surprise, she sat there and then just stuck her paw up like a handshake and let me do her nails without budging. Then, she lifted her other paw, let me go through it without budging. The hind legs went well, but she did shake a couple of times.


----------



## PoodlePerson (Jun 5, 2009)

moosegirl303 said:


> Pedi Paws is junk. I hate that stupid thing. I can't believe I wasted my money on that stupid thing. yes my dog is squirmy but its not like it says on TV. The file part of thing is very rough and it scares the dogs. We tried it on my neighbors very well trained dog and even she wouldn't sit through it. And it has a tiny little hold to stick the dogs nail in.....WASTE OF $$$


I got one, and I have to say I have no complaints.... works perfectly, smooths the edges very nicely. I would not recommend it for people with medium or large breed dogs,(since the file doesn't seem to hold up with bigger breeds) but it works wonderfully with my small dogs.
They know it's nap time when I pull it out of the closet - they can't stay awake when I do their nails with it.


----------

